# مساعده فى لو سمحتم في بعض الاسئلة



## مارينااا (31 أغسطس 2016)

شكرا لقبول العضوية

عندى بعض التساؤلات اتمني الاقي اجابه عندكم

لاني بحث النت كثير وما وصلتش لأى رد مقنع او اجابه ..

قبل ما اكتب الاسئله عاوزة اقول ان قريت جزء مش بسيط من الانجيل
و قريت وسمعت كتير فالمسيحية

و فاجاءه اسئله خلتني اتوقف

محتاجه اكمل

محتاجه اجابة

..........

قديسين ليهم مكانه كبيرة بسبب ظهورات او معجزات
المبدأ الاساسي فى الانجيل
ان لم يتم التعميد للجسد فلن يدخل ملكوت الله
ازاى يكون فى قديسين كاثوليك او بروستانت حول العالم لهم معجزات و ظهورات
فى حين ان لم يتم تعمدهم كما جاء فالانجيل و بكدا صراحا ذكرت فالانجيل لن يدخلو ملكوت الله
ازاي يكون لهم معجزات و ظهورات رغم انهم لن يدخلو ملكوت الله
هما منفذوش اوامر الكتاب المقدس فازاي يكون لهم معجزات؟
اجساد لم تتحلل 
ونطلب شفاعتها وتتوسط لنا للمسيح وحسب الايمان يتم التوفيق
طيب انا ليه مفكرش دلوقتي ان الاجساد التي لم تتحلل دي بسبب حاجات علميه و ليست معجزة ؟
طالما موجوده فالعام و فى الكاثوليك وغيرهم..

سامحوني للاطاله دا كان اول سؤال

تانى سؤال
قريت نشيد الانشاد كوييس جدا و قريت اكتر من تفسير لكن ما زلت غير مقتنعه ان دا حب المسيح للكنيسه فهل الاقي عندكم تفسير يمكن يدخل قلبى ؟

شكرا ليكم
واسفه للاطاله


​


----------



## aymonded (31 أغسطس 2016)

*هو اسئلتك طويلة شوية
بس اللي احب انوه عنه أن الإنجيليين والكاثوليك بيتعمدوا وبالتغطيس كمان
اللي عندهم معمودية رش وحاجات مختلفة شوية هما الإنجليكان مش الإنجيليين ولا الكاثوليك وده موضوع يطول شرحة
وكمان معمودية الرش موجودة في كل الطوائف لكن لها ظروفها الخاصة للغاية ومش فيها خطا برضو ومش موضعنا الآن
لكن عموماً الكل بيعتمد حسب كلام الكتاب المقدس ودية قاعدة عامة عند الجميع بلا استثناء
لكن بسبب الجهل التام بالطوائف تناقل موضوع عدم المعمودية ده مع انه غير صحيح
*​


----------



## aymonded (31 أغسطس 2016)

*بالنسبة بقى لنشيد النشاد لازم تاخدي فكره عنه الأول كخلفية عامة*​​*
**مقدمة سريعة عن سفر نشيد الأنشاد*​ *שיר **השירים**– **Song of song*​ 

يُسمى هذا السفر: نشيد سليمان في النسخة الإنجليزية المسماة: English versions من (KJV).
ويُسمى نشيد الأنشاد (Canticles) في   النسخة الرومانية المسماة ( Roman Catholic versions ) وهي الترجمة   اللاتينية للاسم العبري شير هاشيريم (shir hashirim - שיר השירים).

ودُعيَّ نشيد الأنشاد من صيغة التفضيل العليا – في العبرية - من *شير هشيريم* (نشيد 1: 1) والتي تُشير إلى أحسن الأناشيد أو أفضل الأناشيد.- *فنشيد  الأنشاد هو عبارة عن مجموعة من القصائد الشعرية الغنائية  الشهيرة التي  تسهم في إنتاج ترنيمة حب قوية تحمل عاطفة جارفة مقدمة من  المحب للمحبوب  والعكس أيضاً، أي استجابة المحبوب للمحب، وبذلك النشيد يصير  بين طرفين في  حوار حبي متبادل ما بين تقديم الحب وفتوره واشتعاله. *​*+++ وكأحسن فهم لهذا النشيد*،  لابد أن نفهم أنه مجموعة (تصنيف) لقصائد شعرية غنائية فصيحة، وبعض  منها  كانت تُستخدم في أعياد الزواج العبرانية. ففي هذا النشيد نجد التعبير   للعقلية الإسرائيلية ببساطة في مسرة بجمال الطبيعة والغيرة الجنسية   المقدسة الصالحة بحسب القصد الإلهي من زرعها في جسد الإنسان بالنقاوة وليس  حسب الشرّ الذي دخل إلى العالم فشوه طبيعة الإنسان ولوث كل غرائزة، لأن الحب الزيجي ليس عيب ولا يوجد فيه ما يعيبه إطلاقاً.*ونشيد الأنشاد ليس سفر تعليمي أو مواعظي، ولا يُعلم عن العلاقات الجنسية غير الشرعية أو حتى الزواج بتصريحات جنسية مبتذلة*،  كما يراه السطحيون والذين اختبروا حياة الشر والفساد وعاشوا في الخطية   وطبقوا أحاسيسهم المنحرفة وغريزتهم الغير منضبطة بحسب الطبيعة على هذا   السفر العظيم الذي كُتب في سرّ التقوى ومخافة الله في المحبة، وقد تصور  للبعض أن الجنس نوع من أنواع الخطية وأنه قبيح وكل  ما يمت له بصلة فهو  خارج خليقة الله الطبيعية أو السوية حسب قصده الصالح، وهذا فكر مشوه  جداً  واتهام واضح وصريح صارخ لله الذي خلق الجنس وجعله من صميم طبيعة الإنسان وقدسه، *وذلك انطبع في مفهوم الناس بسبب سقوط الإنسان وشروره عبر التاريخ الإنساني كله*، لأن الجنس مقدس جداً وهو منذ الخلق قد زرعه الله في الإنسان بطهارة ونقاوة، *لذلك نحتاج لتطهير القلب ونزع كل فكر شرير في داخلنا   كي لا ننحرف بكلمات السفر لنحولها لفكر منحرف عن مقاصد الله ونتصور ما  ليس  فيه وننجرف مع تيار النقض عن دون وعي مع الأفكار الشريرة المنحرفة من   البعض الذين انخرطوا في انحلال هذا الزمان وتأثروا بالميديا المنحرفة فيه   والتي ابتذلت الألفاظ وحورت المعاني المقدسة لمعاني منحرفة لتشتيت الناس   وفقدان الفضيلة وتعزيز قوى الشرّ في عقل وقلب الإنسان الذي انطرح بعيداً عن   الله بغواية عدو الخير الذي حول له المقدس والطاهر إلى مجال للشر  والانحراف، لذلك صارت الخطية خاطئة جداً ومُميتة لأنها تحوي سم الحية  القاتل للنفس  وتُدنس ما قدسة الله، وتتهم الله بالشر فيسقط الإنسان ويعظم  سقوطه بالتجديف على الله الحي الذي خلق كل شيء بقداسة ونقاوة، فالعيب ليس  في الجنس إنما في القلب الذي انحرف عن طريق التقوى في البرّ وفقد الرؤية  الصحيحة لله الحي ودنس هيكل جسده!!!  
فلو اعتربنا أن الجنس خطية وشيء مقزز في ذاته، فاننا نتهم الله بأنه سبب خطية الإنسان، وان كل الأنبياء الزين تزوجوا لم يعيشوا بالتقوى وزواجهم كله إثم وشرّ وفيه كل ما لا يليق.
*​عموماً السفر جاء في *قالب شعري* به تلميحات ضمنيه عن مملكة إسرائيل في ازدهارها أيام الملك سُليمان وقبل انقسامها الذي أرهقها كثيراً، *وهو سفر عامر بالتشبيهات البلاغية المحكمة التركيب*، وقد *جمع بين الرسالة اللاهوتية النبوية وبين التشبيهات التي تتسم في علاقة الزيجة بين المحب والمحبوب*،  ونجد أن هذا كان سبب إحراج لكثير من لهم الاتجاه النسكي في الكنيسة،   الأمر الذي أدى إلى كبح القراءة الطبيعية للسفر عند بعض النساك والرهبان،   وقد نبه الكثير منهم على عدم قراءته بالنسبة للنساك، وقد أوصى الكثير منهم   بذلك إلا بعد أن يستوعبوا سرّ الكتاب المقدس ككل ويفهموا طبيعته، مما أدى   لأحجام الكثيرين من العلمانيين (أي الغير رهبان) عن قراءته تماماً دون   أن يفهموا قصد النساك من وراء ذلك !!!

ونجد أن القديس جيروم ( 347 – 420م )   نصح تلميذته "باولا" أن تمنع ابنتها من قراءة نشيد الأنشاد إلى أن تفهم   بقية الكتاب المقدس ، وإلا أنها [ لن تدرك – بالرغم من أن السفر بلغة جسدية   – أنه *ترنيمة زواج لزفاف روحي* ] ( Pope, 119 ) عموماً نجد أن تفسير السفر كله ينصَّب على *علاقة الله بشعبه في إطار اتحادي سري زيجي* مقدس عظيم، *ليس بالمعنى الحرفي طبعاً ولا علاقة له بالجسد من جهة الغريزة*، بل بمعنى *القرب الشديد والاتحاد الداخلي بالروح، أي الالتصاق بالرب فيصير الإنسان ملتصق مع الله بالروح فيصير معه روحاً واحداً*: *"وأما من التصق بالرب فهو روح واحد" (1كورنثوس  6:  17)*،  وطبعاً لا يقصد أن الإنسان يبقى إله كالله ومساوي له، طبعاً هذا خارج عن  معنى  الكلام، لأن الاتحاد بالله معناه ألفة وشدة وقرب بسماح الله في حاله  من  اتحاده بنا سراً في داخل القلب بالتقديس في المسيح يسوع المتحد بجسم  بشريتنا ليُقدسنا فيه أي يرفعنا إلى فوق نحو العلو الحلو الذي للقديسين،  فيدخلنا في شركة مع الله بالمحبة في الروح القدس، وليس الذوبان فيه أو  تغيير الإنسان ليصبح  الله أو العكس...​*عموماً   نجد أن هذا السفر عبارة عن مثل رائع يوضح غنى وجمال الحب البشري كما  يُشار  إليه داخل القول التقليدي المأثور في أدب الحكمة العبرية، كما أن   المعلمين اليهود الأتقياء – قديماً – فسروا العلاقة بين المحب وحبيبته على   أنها تُشير إلى محبة الله لإسرائيل.**والسفر   عموماً يجعلنا نقف في حيرة بين تحريف الجنس أو تجاوز قيمته ومعناه   الإنساني من جهة، وبين إنكار النسك والزهد الصارم للطبيعة الجسدية   والاحتياجات العاطفية من جهة أخرى، لذلك صار السفر حيرة أمام الكثيرين*، كما أنه حجر عثرة لجميع من يفسروه حرفياً وكأن كل ما أتى  فيه يتحدث عن حقائق حدثت بين رجل وامرأة ناسيين أو متناسيين الأسلوب الشعري الذي للقصائد التي تُكتب برمزية وليس حرفية مثل الجناس والتورية وغيرها من أصول كتابة القصائد والأشعار، *مع   أن السفر عموماً يمدنا بموضوع درس في العلاقات الشخصية السرية بقداسة  وطهارة،  لأن لا يوجد تعارض ما بين الحالة الروحية والجسدية أو العلاقات  الإنسانية،  ولكن ينقصنا الوعي بالذات ومعرفة طبعنا الإنساني الأصيل حسب  مجد صورة الله  فينا!!!
* فالنشيد لا يتكلم فقط عن النقاوة التي ينبغي أن تكون مسلك الحب البشري، بل أيضاً يتكلم وبقوة عن  الحب الذي هو أنقى من ذاتنا وأفكارنا المشوشة ويدخلنا في علاقة حميمة  شديدة الألفة مع الله الذي ينادينا نداء الحب بلغة تعبر عن الاتحاد به بسرّ  عميق على المستوى الشخصي والخاص جداً *وللغاية*...​ونجد عموماً أن هناك إجماع   على أن السفر هو ترنيمة حب يُعَّبر فيها الحبيب والحبيبة عن حبهم العميق   واشتياقهم كل منهما للآخر، وقد قسمه البعض كالآتي منطلقاً من هذا المفهوم (الحب):*توقع*: نشيد 1: 2 إلى 2: 7
*وُجد *، *فُقد *، ثم *وُجد*: نشيد 2: 8 إلى 3: 5
*اكتمال*: نشيد 3: 6 إلى 5: 1
*فقد *– *ووُجد*: نشيد 5: 2 إلى 8: 4
*تأكيد*: نشيد 8: 5 – 14​
​


----------



## مارينااا (1 سبتمبر 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *هو اسئلتك طويلة شوية
> بس اللي احب انوه عنه أن الإنجيليين والكاثوليك بيتعمدوا وبالتغطيس كمان
> اللي عندهم معمودية رش وحاجات مختلفة شوية هما الإنجليكان مش الإنجيليين ولا الكاثوليك وده موضوع يطول شرحة
> وكمان معمودية الرش موجودة في كل الطوائف لكن لها ظروفها الخاصة للغاية ومش فيها خطا برضو ومش موضعنا الآن
> ...



الحقيقة اعتزرت اكتر من مرة عن الاطالة
و بعتزر تانى بجد انا عارفة اسئلتي طويلة و لكن اتمنى سعه صدركم

بخصوص الانجليكان او الانجلييين فانا اول مره اسمع عن كدا ومعنديش اي فكره يعني اية خالص .

لكن اثناء بحثي وجدت فى موقع مسيحي جدول بالفروقات ما بين ال 3 طوائف
الأرثوذكس تعميد كامل
الكاثوليك تعميد اجزاء او رش
البروستانت لا يوجد تعميد نهائي

حتى انهم بيختلفو فى التناول برضو

فمعنى كلامك ان الفروقات دي غلط ولا الفروقات دى لا تعنى وجود مشكلة او عدم تطبيق الكتاب المقدس ؟ ​


----------



## مارينااا (1 سبتمبر 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *بالنسبة بقى لنشيد النشاد لازم تاخدي فكره عنه الأول كخلفية عامة*​​*
> **مقدمة سريعة عن سفر نشيد الأنشاد*​ *שיר **השירים**– **Song of song*​
> 
> يُسمى هذا السفر: نشيد سليمان في النسخة الإنجليزية المسماة: English versions من (KJV).
> ...



متشكرة جدا كلام منطقى جدا 
​


----------



## أَمَة (1 سبتمبر 2016)

أهلا وسهلا بكِ في منتدى الكنيسة المسيحية إبنتي مارينا.


أسئلتك على الرحب والسعة، و يسعدنا أن نرد على كل تساؤل و استفهام لديك.


إلا أني أحب أن ألفت نظرك إلى الالتزام بنظام المنتدى و قوانين أقسامه قبل أن تكتبي فيها، إذ أن لكل قسم قوانينه التي وضعت من أجل الفائدة. 


مثلا، كتابة أكثر من سؤال في موضوع واحد يشتت الموضوع، وأنتِ وضعت خمسة أسئلة مرة واحدة. تم مسح الثلاثة الأخيرة، وأبقيت السؤالين الأولين لأن مشرفنا المبارك Aymonded قام بالرد عليهما.


----------



## مارينااا (1 سبتمبر 2016)

[QUOTE=أَمَة;3742653]أهلا وسهلا بكِ في منتدى الكنيسة المسيحية إبنتي مارينا.


أسئلتك على الرحب والسعة، و يسعدنا أن نرد على كل تساؤل و استفهام لديك.


إلا أني أحب أن ألفت نظرك إلى الالتزام بنظام المنتدى و قوانين أقسامه قبل أن تكتبي فيها، إذ أن لكل قسم قوانينه التي وضعت من أجل الفائدة. 


مثلا، كتابة أكثر من سؤال في موضوع واحد يشتت الموضوع، وأنتِ وضعت خمسة أسئلة مرة واحدة. تم مسح الثلاثة الأخيرة، وأبقيت السؤالين الأولين لأن مشرفنا المبارك Aymonded قام بالرد عليهما.[/QUOTE]

مفيش مشاكل 
هعمل موضوع اخر 

شكرا​


----------



## مارينااا (1 سبتمبر 2016)

بس كان ليا استفسارات اخرى بخصوص السؤال الاول
اتمني الرد عليها وشكرا​


----------



## aymonded (1 سبتمبر 2016)

مارينااا قال:


> بس كان ليا استفسارات اخرى بخصوص السؤال الاول
> اتمني الرد عليها وشكرا​



*مش تهتمي بالمواقع اللي بتتكلم عن الفروقات لأن معظمها اي كلام ومش قادرين يفرقوا بين الكنائس وبعضها، لأن الكنيسة الإنجيلية عندها معمودية وبالتغطيس كمان، ومش فيه طائفة مسيحية مش عندها تعميد خالص، الكلام اللي على النت ده كلام مش سليم خالص، لكن فيه طوائف تعتبر مش مسيحية لكن لها شكل مسيحي زي الأدفنتست (مع ان بعضهم بيختلف في الموضوع وشوية يقولوا ان فيه معمودية وشوية يقولوا مش ليها لزوم ولكن عموما مش يهمنا الكلام ده في حاجة خالص) او شهود يهوة دول مش عندهم معمودية وبعض طوائف غريبة ظهرت تانية مش عندها معمودية خالص، لكن كل الطوائف الأساسية عندها معمودية لأنهم ملتزمين بالإنجيل، اما بالنسبة لموضوع التناول فيه اختلافات في المظهر لكن في النهاية كله برضو بيتناول وان اختلف الطقس والشكل.*​


----------



## aymonded (1 سبتمبر 2016)

مارينااا قال:


> الحقيقة اعتزرت اكتر من مرة عن الاطالة
> و بعتزر تانى بجد انا عارفة اسئلتي طويلة و لكن اتمنى سعه صدركم
> 
> بخصوص الانجليكان او الانجلييين فانا اول مره اسمع عن كدا ومعنديش اي فكره يعني اية خالص .
> ...



*بالطبع مش فيه مشكلة في الإطالة خاص، بس هو الإجابة قد تاخد وقت شوية وانا باختصر بقدر الإمكان مش عايز ادخل في تفريعات وتفاصيل كتير ولا شروحات مطولة باكتب فقط فكرة عامة، والفروقات اللي بتتكتب في المواقع زي ما قلت لشخصك العزيز تعتبر خطأ كبير لأن الناس مش مدققة ولا بتبحث دية بتنقل الكلام من الأشخاص حسب اعتقاد الناس لا حسب عقيدة الطائفة اللي بيتكلموا عنها، وبعض الفروقات لا تعني وجود مشكلة جوهرية، فالطوائف الثلاثة الأرثوذكس والكاثوليك والإنجيليين عندهم معمودية كاملة وبالتغطيس وموضوع الرش موجود في الثلاثة طوائف حسب الحالة وموجود في قوانينها الخاصة وتعتبر مشتركة برضو، فمش تسمعي للمواقع لأن معظمها بيفتي حسب انتمائاته مش حسب الحقيقة خالص، لأن الكل مش بيفرق بين الكنيسة الإنجيلية والكنيسة الانجليكانية، لأن الكنيسة الانجليكانية جواها فروعات كتير جداً وفروقات بين مجموعات مختلفة فيهم بيرفضوا المعمودية من الأساس وفيهم بالرش فقط ويرفضوا التغطيس.. الخ، دية مش الكنيسة الإنجيلية خالص ده لبس كبير في الكلام، دية الكنيسة الانجليكانية أو الكنيسة الأسقفية وهناك فرق كبير جداً بين الاتنين ومش ليهم دعوة ببعض خالص.*​


----------



## aymonded (1 سبتمبر 2016)

*ملحوظة مهمة أن جوة الكنيسة الانجليكانية ما هو متوافق جداً مع الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية وفيها ما هو متوافق جداً مع الكنيسة الكاثوليكية، وفيها ما هو عايش بفكر بروتوستانتي.. يعني جوه الإنجليكان فرق كبير بين كل انتماء وعقيدة، فلازم لو حد حاول يشوف الموضوع لازم يسأل من ينتمون إليها لأن فيها يعتبر طوائف مختلفة الفكر، فيها المنضبطين والملتزمين جداً ومش هاتلاقي عندهم فروقات مختلفة عن الكنائس التقليدية بل ربما يكونوا اكثر تقليداً منهم، وفيهم مجموعات مختلفة تماماً بعيدة كل البعد عن كل التزام وفيهم او جواهم مجموعة بتسمح بزواج الشواذ وتعيين ورسامة المرأة اسقف وكاهن، وعند الناس خلط في ان الكنيسة الكاثوليكية هي الي سمحت بده مع ان الكلام ده غلط بل مجموعة منتمية للكنيسة الأسقفية مش الكنيسة الكاثوليكية ولا الإنجيلية اللي بتعمل كده خالص.*​


----------



## مارينااا (1 سبتمبر 2016)

فتحت لى باب جديد حقيقى اول مره اسمع عن الكلام دا
و الكلام دا رد لى على تساؤلات كتير جوايا من قبل الطرح

لان فعلا فى كتير جدا بيستخدمو الكلام دا للخلط وللاسف ال مش بيدور صح مش هيوصل

عموما انا متشكره جدا و باقي الاسئله هطرحها فمواضيع اخرى 

شكرا​


----------



## aymonded (1 سبتمبر 2016)

*العفو على ايه بس انا مش عملت غير الواجب اللي عليا فقط
وانا عنيا ليكي في اي وقت وطولي زي ما انتِ عايزة ولا يهمك خالص
انا كان قصدي انها طويلة ومتشعبة على اساس ان كان صعب اجاوب باستفاضة أو تطويل
لكن مش قصدي اقول ان غلط تسألي بالعكس اسئلتك مهمة جداً بسبب الخلط الحاصل عند ناس كتير*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 سبتمبر 2016)

ينقل لقسم الأسئلة لعدم إختصاص القسم بالأسئلة المجردة..


----------



## مارينااا (1 سبتمبر 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *العفو على ايه بس انا مش عملت غير الواجب اللي عليا فقط
> وانا عنيا ليكي في اي وقت وطولي زي ما انتِ عايزة ولا يهمك خالص
> انا كان قصدي انها طويلة ومتشعبة على اساس ان كان صعب اجاوب باستفاضة أو تطويل
> لكن مش قصدي اقول ان غلط تسألي بالعكس اسئلتك مهمة جداً بسبب الخلط الحاصل عند ناس كتير*​



خلاص باذن ربنا هنزل باقي الاسئلة 



Molka Molkan قال:


> ينقل لقسم الأسئلة لعدم إختصاص القسم بالأسئلة المجردة..


 
مافيش مشاكل ​


----------



## abdelmessih67 (12 أكتوبر 2016)

*أهلا مارينا , كيف حالك المعمودية عبارة عن اعلان ايمان بالسيد المسيح و بالنسبة للكبار فالمعمودية تاتي بعد الايمان و قبول السيد المسيح في حياة المؤمن لهذا فاساس القداسة هو الايمان بفداء السيد المسيح و هو الذي يبرر , لهذا فبحسب رأيي  ( شكل ) المعمودية لن يفرق مع الله كثيرا الفارق هو في مدى الايمان القلبي , آمن ابراهيم فحسب له الايمان برا و هكذا كل اولاد ابراهيم على شاكلته بالايمان

عبد المسيح*


----------



## مارينااا (12 أكتوبر 2016)

اهلا وسهلا
طبعا وجه نظر تحترم
بس دا كان كلام يسوع عن اهميه المعموديه و قال لن يدخل ملكوت الله

ودا نص توضيحي

(يو 3 : 5) "إن كان أحد لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر أن يدخل ملكوت الله". يدخل معناها الأدق باليوناني "يعاين"، لذلك نحن نربط بين المعمودية وأحد التناصير المرتبط بأحد المولود أعمى. ذلك أن المعمودية تجعل الإنسان يرى الأمور الروحية هنا والأمور الملكوتية في السماء تلك هي ولادة فالإنسان يخلق بالولادة والعين الروحية تخلق بالولادة فينا ، بالولادة من الماء والروح. "من لا يولد من الماء والروح لا يقدر أن يعاين ملكوت السموات".

وعشان كدا كنت مستغربه ان في قديسين من طوائف قد لا تؤمن بالمعموديه
 ولهم معجزات


----------



## aymonded (12 أكتوبر 2016)

مارينااا قال:


> اهلا وسهلا
> طبعا وجه نظر تحترم
> بس دا كان كلام يسوع عن اهميه المعموديه و قال لن يدخل ملكوت الله
> 
> ...



*طب هو مين مش بيؤمن بالمعمودية من الطوائف
ما زي ما قلت لشخصك العزيز مش تصدقي كل اللي بيتقال على النت
شوفي عقيدة كل طائفة من أهلها المنوط بهم الشرح والتفسير
يعني مش تسألي حد غريب عن طائفة تانية لأنه هايكون بيتكلم بانحياز وعايز يطلع عندهم أخطاء بأي ثمن
فادخلي على صفحاتهم الرسمية وشوفي إيمانهم وعقيدتهم*​


----------



## مارينااا (12 أكتوبر 2016)

aymonded قال:


> *طب هو مين مش بيؤمن بالمعمودية من الطوائف
> ما زي ما قلت لشخصك العزيز مش تصدقي كل اللي بيتقال على النت
> شوفي عقيدة كل طائفة من أهلها المنوط بهم الشرح والتفسير
> يعني مش تسألي حد غريب عن طائفة تانية لأنه هايكون بيتكلم بانحياز وعايز يطلع عندهم أخطاء بأي ثمن
> فادخلي على صفحاتهم الرسمية وشوفي إيمانهم وعقيدتهم*​



صدقني انا لما قريت كلامك صدقته و بعد كدا فاي قرايه اشوفها الاقيهم مش بيتعمدو فبقيت بصراحة مش عارفة اصدق مين ومواقع كلها مسيحية يعني 
او يمكن بيختلفو فالطريقه سواء رش او تغطيس ميه او زيت
و الحاجات دي كلها معرفش المسيح حددها اساسا ولا لا
على حسب علمي مش متحدد 
ومن هنا قولت يبقي كل طرق التعميد واحدة فكدا يبقي اه في قديسين ليهم معجزات ...
الموضوع كبير اوي وانا قدامي كتير دراسه
ومحتاجه وقت و مجهود
لكن انا سعيده جدا اني عرفت يسوع المسيح


----------



## مارينااا (12 أكتوبر 2016)

اقصد مش كل طرق التعميد واحده
نسيت كلمه مش فالجملة


----------



## aymonded (12 أكتوبر 2016)

مارينااا قال:


> اقصد مش كل طرق التعميد واحده
> نسيت كلمه مش فالجملة



*هههههههههههه ولا يهمك انا ساعات بادخل اصحح كلامي كتيـــــــــــــــر قوي قوي، هو فعلاً الطريقة مش بتبقى واحدة، لكن الطرق كلها معروفة والأساس التغطيس حتى عند الإنجيليين وطوائف كتير، لكن المعمودية موجودة عند الجميع لأنه كلام الرب نفسه عمدوهم... فمش ممكن حد يخالفه، ربما البعض بيختلف على الطريقة لكن الكل بيعمد، فيه ناس بس بتتأخر في المعمودية شوية لكن بيتعمدوا برضو، فيه بقى ناس منشقة لوحدها كده عاملة فيها معلمين وهما اصلاً مش ليهم علاقة مع الله من اساسه وعندهم مشاكل نفسية فبيقعدوا يفتوا من عندهم دول بيبقوا مفلسين من جهة كل نعمة فبيحبوا الجدل والنقاش الفارغ ويظلوا يخترعوا حسب هواهم حياة بيظنوا فيها انهم كده كاملين.*​


----------



## مارينااا (12 أكتوبر 2016)

للاسف مفيش اوبشن تعديل فالرد كنت عدلتها عشان الكلام يتفهم 

طيب ممكن اعرف الناس المنشقه ال انت بتقصدهم دول يمثلو انهي طائفة ؟

فى فى بلاد برة مثلا كنائس بتجوز مثليين ؟ انا قريت كدا بصراحة و معرفش الكلام صح ولا لا .. 

يمكن دول المنشقين ال انت بتقصدهم ولا دول اساسا لا يمتو صلة بالمسيحيه ؟


......

توضيح بس انا عارفه ان الانجيل بعيد تماما عن الكلام دا سواء فالعهد القديم لما حرم العلاقه دي وسواء فالعهد الجديد لما اتكلم عن الزواج عاما وان ما يجمعه الله لا يفرقه الانسان و مكنش في ابدا اي دعوة للعلاقات الغريبة دي فانا واثقه تماما ان الكلام ال بيحصل برة دا اما انهم اساسا مش مسيحين او زي ما قولت منشقين .


----------



## aymonded (12 أكتوبر 2016)

مارينااا قال:


> للاسف مفيش اوبشن تعديل فالرد كنت عدلتها عشان الكلام يتفهم
> 
> طيب ممكن اعرف الناس المنشقه ال انت بتقصدهم دول يمثلو انهي طائفة ؟
> 
> ...



*هو الكلام ده جوه الكنيسة الأنجليكانية، أو الكنيسة الأسقفية، جواهم فروع مختلفة كتير، ما بين الملتزم زي الرثوذكس والكاثوليك والإنجيليين، ومجموعات مختلفة عن بعضها البعض، وفيهم الي بيبيح زواج المثليين وفيهم اللي بيعمل المرأة اسقفه وفيهم مجموعات كتير مش ليهم غير شوية فلسفات فكرية لكنهم بعاد تماماً عن روح الالتزام بالوصية، وطبعاً انا اقصد مجموعات كتير بتنعزل عن الكنائس وبيأسسوا طائفة مستقلة كل كام يوم بيطلع حد باسم جديد وبتلصق في طائفة بتضطر في النهاية تحرمه علشان مش يبقى مصدر قلق فيها أو عثرة لأحد، لكن عموما الفلسفة وعدم المعرفة الحقيقية لله الحي بينتج عنها انشقاقات كتير، لأن متى انعزل الإنسان عن مسيح القيامة والحياة وإيمانه بيقى نظري فكري فلسفي من الطبيعي انه يخترع شوية اختراعات من عنده يدمر بيها نفسه ويخدع بيها غيره...*​


----------

